
Gitlo: GitHub-Trello Integration - david90
http://gitlo.co?utm=hn
======
kiyanwang
I'd like to learn more about it, in particular how/if it can work with private
repos. What's frustrating is that all the links on the page don't go anywhere
other than a login prompt. Do I really need to login to read the FAQ ?

~~~
david90
FAQ is there: [http://gitlo.co/faq](http://gitlo.co/faq)

------
Jedd
It looks very pretty, but the image doesn't really show me how it integrates
with Github. Perhaps I am missing something.

The About, FAQ, and T&C links all take me to the top of the home page,
changing the URL path to /login# -- do I need to authenticate to find out what
it does?

~~~
andreiv
The image is directly copied from the Trello website. I also find it a bit
strange that I need to first provide my account in order to find out what the
service does...

~~~
unfunco
The image is definitely a bad choice, I don't know many people working on the
kitchen redesign using GitHub.

~~~
david90
Agreed. It's no longer in kitchen now.

------
dbg31415
Plenty to choose from...

* ZenHub - Project Management for Agile Teams in GitHub || [https://www.zenhub.io/](https://www.zenhub.io/)

* Kanban Software | Online Kanban for Business || [https://kanbanize.com/](https://kanbanize.com/)

* Waffle.io · Work Better on GitHub Issues || [https://waffle.io/](https://waffle.io/)

* Agile issue tracking - sprint.ly || [https://sprint.ly/](https://sprint.ly/)

* SprintHub – Agile Layer for your GitHub Repositories || [http://sprinthub.io/](http://sprinthub.io/)

~~~
jeromeflipo
* Kantree | Agile project management (saas + self-hosted) || [https://kantree.io](https://kantree.io)

We already integrated with Github, Trello and Asana.

------
riel030
Both have open APIs and can be easily connected. If your focus is on syncing
trello cards to github issues (in multiple repos), there's a small PHP tool[1]
we hacked together to connect those APIs (shameless self plug). It also
supports 2-way sync.

[1] [https://github.com/loopline-systems/trello-github-issue-
mana...](https://github.com/loopline-systems/trello-github-issue-manager)

~~~
david90
This is great! Besides linking up the cards and issues, GITLO supports
synchronzing issue and Pull Request status (Open / Close) too.

------
imdsm
Howcome the the image on the site is just a trello screenshot? This tells me
nothing about how your product integrates with GitHub.

~~~
david90
There's a new one now.

------
andreiv
What are the advantages of Gitlo in comparison to the official Trello GitHub
integration[1]?

[1][http://blog.trello.com/github-and-trello-integrate-your-
comm...](http://blog.trello.com/github-and-trello-integrate-your-commits/)

~~~
david90
Gitlo supports 2-way-sync. So you can comment and close cards via Trello?

------
fibo
It would be interesting to use, but I do not understand why many of this
GitHub integrations asks for "read code" permission.

I cannot share code on my private repositories, otherwise my company would
make them public, hence I cannot use this service.

@gitlo: can you fix this?

~~~
david90
This permission is required to sync Issues from the private repositories. But
actually GITLO doesn't need your code, and will never touch your code as well.

Slack and Waffle have to request this permission to work too :(

------
firegrind
This application will be able to read and write all public and private
repository data. This includes the following:

\- Code \- Issues \- Pull requests \- Wikis \- Settings \- Webhooks and
services \- Deploy keys

No sir, you may not have my deploy keys.

------
evolve2k
I wish I could have trello cards auto move whenever a pull request is created
for a card and when pull requests are closed.

------
weitzj
Is this similar to ifttt.com ?

~~~
david90
I think it is similar to 30 x IFTTT integrations with many and many state
management?

GITLO is tailor made for GitHub x Trello, which handles many special use-cases
;)

